# Phone Will Not Charge And Fried SD Card...



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Tried to charge my fascinate and no dice. So turned off phone, pulled battery, plugged in phone with battery out and phone booted on its own... Shut down, put batt back in plugged in and booted on its own again... only this time it says blank SD and won't mount. I pull SD card and every card reader in the house won't even recognize there is a card there. This all sucks, but a least I have my gummied D2G to get me thru. Do u think this is a hardware or software issue?

***EDIT*** Hardware for sure. Take care when plugging and unplugging your data cables and chargers. Also take care in using one that are a bit too fat/ not oem like (you know what im talking about). A bent and missaligned port could cost you your SD card. Did for me. nuked it unusable. Back up often too. my last SD back up dates back to late December... Bummer


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

You can still save the sdcard if you need it. Keep switching from computer to digital camera to Android recovery attempting to format each time. Get a data recovery program and try it too. They can almost always be brought back.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

I have about 10 different card readers at home and not one will recognize that there is even a card there...... fried


----------

